# Makefile (GNU make Win32)



## Tensi (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einer Liste die ca. so aussehen könnte

FILES = test1.c \
<tab>    test2.c \
<tab>    test3.c

einen Compileraufruf generieren kann, und zwar für jedes einzelne File?

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## RedWing (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
wenn du unter cygwin entwickelst kannst du die Autotools von GNU verwenden.
http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/
http://www.gnu.org/software/automake/

Anonsten könnte man sich ein bash Skript schreiben das dir die entsprechenden Makefiles
für den gcc/g++ generiert, wie du Makefiles schreibst kannst du en mass im I-Net finden...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Tensi (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Ich benutze eine Win32 make-Version zusammen mit einem embedded 16-Bit Compiler und wollte eigentlich ohne cygwin1.dll auskommen. Ich dachte das es etwas ähnliches wie z. B. for ... in FILES, o. s. ä.. Im Netz ist leider nichts brauchbares zu finden ...


----------



## RedWing (7. Dezember 2004)

> Anonsten könnte man sich ein bash Skript schreiben


Aehm sorry ich meinte natürlich batch Skript für Dos
Da gibt es glaub ich auch das for Konstrukt ähnlich wie in der Shell Programmierung
unter Linux.
Leider kann ich dir dazu nich viel sagen da ich mich mit Windows net wirklich 
auskenn aber ich denk mal Informationen zur batch Programmierung findest du 
auch im Netz.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

